

Ask HN: Best tool for a programming class to share screens? - suncanon

I am about to teach a small class in creative programming (5-10 people).<p>I am considering having the whole class connected to screen sharing software so that I could view any student&#x27;s screen at any time from my own computer.<p>This would let student presentations happen more quickly, let me view their code more easily for discussions, and it would discourage them from Facebooking during class.<p>Any suggestions? Skype and Google Hangouts are the clear options so far, but I worry about quality and I wonder if there are programs specifically for this situation.
======
burger_moon
[https://codepen.io](https://codepen.io) does this on their pro plan.

[http://blog.codepen.io/documentation/pro-
features/professor-...](http://blog.codepen.io/documentation/pro-
features/professor-mode/)

~~~
suncanon
I like CodePen, but I am not teaching this class in JavaScript so I'm looking
at more general screen sharers.

------
codegeek
check out screenhero [0] even though they have joined Slack now.

[0] [https://screenhero.com/](https://screenhero.com/)

~~~
suncanon
This is exactly what I'm looking for. Too bad they aren't taking new users
right now.

~~~
scribscrob
I use it in my class with my project mates. You can only have one person
working at a time otherwise it's a disaster, but as far as "over the shoulder"
programming it works very very well.

------
ausjke
what about teamviewer?

